# Craftsman LT4000 won't move anymore...



## Jaimesbeam (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a Sears Craftsman LT4000 (quite old; grey boxy hood);
Model 917.255581; serial 061192S. It won"t go into gear!
at first it was hard to move the shifter, but it would still go into 
gear. Now I can move the shifter; it"s still hard; but it won"t go into gear or move any more. No noise, or anything...
Is it toast, or is it fixable?

Any help appreciated, Jim.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Jaimesbeam said:


> I have a Sears Craftsman LT4000 (quite old; grey boxy hood);
> Model 917.255581; serial 061192S. It won"t go into gear!
> at first it was hard to move the shifter, but it would still go into
> gear. Now I can move the shifter; it"s still hard; but it won"t go into gear or move any more. No noise, or anything...
> ...




It could be a broke belt, or the drive belt has come off if not it could be an adjustment issue with the clutch/ brake.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Your transaxle is a Spicer/Dana/Foote 4360-7

4360-7 has been superseded by 4360-122 > 4360-180 as per-
http://www.m-and-d.com/FT-4360-7.html 

Possibly this will help?
http://www.oscar-wilson.com/manuals/foote/4360-122.pdf


----------

